# KFC To Give Tandoori Chicken A Run In Punjab



## Neutral Singh (Nov 27, 2004)

[Business India]: Chandigarh, Nov 27 : Tandoori Chicken and Butter Chicken could face competition from a multinational company in their home territory Punjab, with Kentucky Fried Chicken (KFC) opening its first outlet in the country's north here.

The largest KFC outlet in India -- spread over 6,500 feet and one that could accommodate over 200 people at one time -- formally opened here Saturday.

Chandigarh is the joint capital of Punjab and Haryana.

http://news.newkerala.com/india-news/?action=fullnews&id=44669


----------

